
Commander – Sublime Text/Atom-Like Command Palette for Chrome - ssundarraj
http://ssundarraj.me/commander/
======
Zekio
Why do chrome always get the cool plugins...

Maybe, I should consider making a browser change

~~~
ssundarraj
What are you using now?

~~~
Zekio
Firefox Developer Edition primarily because of the theme :)

